# Re: Spin Correction!!



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

The first thing I noticed in the video is that as you start to rotate, your back hand tries to rotate in the opposite direction and seems to kill the spin. As you start the spin, try looking around behind you in the direction of the spin.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

You almost look a little stiff going into it, not enough speed and bending too much at the waist when you land which will make your board slide out from underneath you. Try keeping that land absorption in your knees.
We all make similar mistakes when learning, myself included  
Have you tried spinning in the other direction? Sometimes I find that if you do that a few times then go back to the side you want to work on, that it helps.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Problem is you aren't carving. You're on an edge, but not carving into the jump.

*But*, that tiny jump you're trying to 360 off is so small and you can't go fast enough to carve, so I honestly can't tell which is causing the lack of carve.

The main thing with spinning properly is there's a big difference between carving and what I saw in your attempts, which is riding on an edge off the jump with next to no carve to help the rotation, here's a blog I did with diagrams of what I mean: The Secret To An Effortless 360 Rotation - The Perfect Carve Line

One other thing about your style, keep your hands down when you rotate.

Right now you'll notice that in every rotation you're swinging your hands up in the air and that's wrecking your style on spins.

As far as the last spin goes, it looked closer to correct, although I can't fully tell from the angle whether he's carving properly or not. However, he definitely needs to keep his hands down and grab... that spin was very wild and unstylish with the hands everywhere.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Jed said:


> Problem is you aren't carving. You're on an edge, but not carving into the jump.
> 
> *But*, that tiny jump you're trying to 360 off is so small and you can't go fast enough to carve, so I honestly can't tell which is causing the lack of carve.
> 
> ...


Jed FTW. Read that link, more carve less flail.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Banjo said:


> Jed FTW. Read that link, more carve less flail.


Yeah, carve more. Wind up, hold it until the jump and release it into the carve. Come from further outside the jump on your in run. It's all about momentum.


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

Jed said:


> Problem is you aren't carving. You're on an edge, but not carving into the jump.
> 
> *But*, that tiny jump you're trying to 360 off is so small and you can't go fast enough to carve, so I honestly can't tell which is causing the lack of carve.
> 
> ...


The article defeinlty helps!! i was thinking that the jump was a wee bit too small cant wait to try this out at my hill this weekend!


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Good Link Jed, found another helpful one by yourself 
The Snowboard Jumping Mistake That Every Beginner Makes

OP have you ever seen the hourglass shape painted onto some large jumps? Sometimes you can see them on Catskinner chair on Blackcomb. 
I have been trying to find a pic to put up with no luck(when I find a visual, I will add)
Anyhow have you noticed the shape and where it crosses over? Its a pretty good image to have in your head, as to when to set up your carve for the spin. Carve too early and you will be flying off to the side as your board will naturally start turning.

Haha edit- I looked at the link I found before looking at the one Jed posted...soooo I guess we are on the same page.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Soggysnow said:


> Good Link Jed, found another helpful one by yourself
> The Snowboard Jumping Mistake That Every Beginner Makes


I wish I had known this a couple weeks ago.

I ride East coast and the only jumps I do are over the lips on a run or small natural features.

I went to Whistler for the first time and on one of the days I mustered up the courage to try doing small jumps in the beginner Habitat Terrain park for the entire day. I must say the small upward feeling on a jump takes a bit of getting used to.

I found myself doing 3 or 4 speed checks before the jump and as a result the landing was not smooth or I would outright fall. I learned to start lower and do no speed checks and had better landings with straight air jumps.

The following is a little off-topic...
By midday I started getting confident and pushed my drop in much higher with no speed checks. Jed, to get perspective, in Habitat Terrain the 2nd and 3rd jumps are back to back and people usually wait in line at the top of the lip for those 2 jumps. I started my drop from the lip and decided to go through both jumps with no speed checks. After the first jump I landed too close to the second. I had a choice to bail to the side or go through with it because there was no time for speed check and stabilize before the jump. I chose wrong. Over the next jump I went but landed close to the flat area that leads to the following very wide flat box. That landing jarred my legs, tried to absorb as much as I could, crumbled onto my butt and bounced/slid across the box on my back. I heard the people laughing, another yelling that was fantastic and another yelling if I was alright. Came out of that with my goggles over my chin, a small cut on my tongue and crushed banana goo in my pocket.

How do you progress from small jumps to medium jumps? In the park they look drastically different and much higher?


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Clarion to be fair, the smalls on Whistler are pretty inconsistent. The first one has a steep drop off the next two are smooth but too close together, I always seem to have to skip the second and hit the box instead (shame really).
The one after the little rollers, you come from around the corner on a cat track and usually have to stop to check no one else is there (people are cutting in from the rollers above), thus cutting all your speed on an already flat take off. The next set are good and then the last one has a steeper drop again.

I actually prefer to hike the Terrain Garden on BC as it is consistent all the way through, and I can focus on perfecting tricks rather than battling the flow of the small Whis park which takes more time to figure out.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Your pretty much jumping off a flat base with no pre-wind in your body. As you approach stay to the left, then do a small toeside carve and then heelside as you go up the ramp, once your on your heel your arms should be a bit pre wound to your right side and then you pop off the lip and unwind, turn your head over your left shoulder and it will come around. Pull up your knees once you pop, this will help balance and style bigtime.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Double post...not sure how that happened.



> I thought about heading over to BC but I liked the idea of getting on the chair right at the end and then back to the top.


*Clarion,* you can still use the chair at BC Terrain Garden there are two, Catskinner and Solarcoaster. I just get more runs in if hike a jump a few times then do the next feature and work my way down. I just am not big on lift lines on a busy day and would prefer to get a trick right and then keep moving.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Soggysnow, I was wondering about that. Since it was my first time in the park I figured "That's the way it supposed to be" and "It's Whistler. They know what they are doing".

I thought about heading over to BC but I liked the idea of getting on the chair right at the end and then back to the top.

Next time I'm in Whistler I'm going to try the BC beginner park.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Pick up some more speed and carve into it. You shouldn't be needing to throw your body. Set up a carve so that you are approaching the jump at 45 degrees, then carve around to line up straight with the jump. Keep powering through that carve as you pop off the jump, and you should naturally start to complete the spin.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Clarion said:


> How do you progress from small jumps to medium jumps? In the park they look drastically different and much higher?


The trick to bigger jumps is that a lot of it is just getting the speed right. They look scary, but it's the same jump technique you use on smaller jumps, you just want to make sure you make the sweet spot on the landing.

For me, I always watch a few people hit the jump and watch how many speed checks they do, how big/heavy they are, how clean they make the landing etc. etc. to judge where I should drop in from to get the ideal speed.

When you have 2 jumps in a row like that, the way to get the speed right is to first watch people hitting the first jump to figure out the speed, then ride up to the second jump and watch people hit the 2nd jump after landing the first jump. This way you know how much speed they take from the first jump to the second jump.

Doing it this way means you'll have to skip the jump line once to ride through, but it's what you have to do if you want to know the speed for hitting the jumps in a row. As you found out, going straight from one jump to another doesn't always give you the ideal speed, sometimes you'll need to do a speedcheck or some edge rolls.

As already mentioned, I'd recommend hitting the first 2 jumps in terrain garden on Blackcomb instead of Whistler. Those jumps are roughly the same size and ideal for learning jumps and even spins.


----------

